# By this time tomorrow



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

By this time tomorrow night I will be divorced......while 95% of me knows that this is for the best, there is still that 5% of me that is afraid I will never get past my ex wife (even though she has hurt me in ways I never thought was possible).

Pray for me please.....I'm hoping I don't break down and cry in the courtroom tomorrow......but I guess I still grieve for the eleven years we had, the broken family life my kids have gone through, seeing there mother date another man (the 2nd man she's dated now while we were still married).

I may not check back in on this site for awhile, I might need to check out for awhile to process....I have a feeling this week is going to be hard....


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Proud:
You are a good man, and you and your children will get through this. When I feel the tears coming on, I think about something that makes me angry (that will be easy for you), or I conjure up a silly thought, like picturing everyone in the room naked.

Everyone here is pulling for you, and I hope that the online support will be a comfort to you.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow, it can't be easy. Stay strong.


----------



## DaKarmaTrain! (May 17, 2012)

Nothing wrong with crying Proud...shows just how much this all meant to you.

I've really enjoyed your posts here. Thinking of you tomorrow...best of luck.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

You know what Proud, remind me never to get married in Wisconsin!

I haven't seen the inside of a courtroom once during my divorce! What a load! 

Anyway, I'll be thinking of you brother. 

And yes I will mock you if you cry.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Proud, you will be ok. I think you're just feeling the temporary intensity of the moment. I get that, but make sure YOU do as well. Remember how far you've come, and that growth will continue.

Look... you know my story. I was the living definition of the word devastated. I never thought I would meet someone again. For the past week I've been communicating with a new woman and will be going on a date soon. More importantly, I was finally able to let go, and you will too. 

You have no idea of the peace and happiness that awaits you, but to get there you still need to keep moving forward, especially through the next couple of days. 

Ultimately, it's a day to get through, and you will do just that. 

We'll be here for support and tough love, as usual.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Nothing wrong with crying, and I'm sure you'll be the last guy to cry about her. She's in for a rough ride.( pun intended)

Sending prayers your way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes it is wrong to cry.

Don't do it or I swear to God!!!!!


----------



## DaKarmaTrain! (May 17, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Yes it is wrong to cry.
> 
> Don't do or I swear to God!!!!!


Methinks you need to get in touch with your inner woman bandit...watch a Meg Ryan film or something


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'll thump him if he cries. I will. I will drive to Milwaukee and I will thump him!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

DaKarmaTrain! said:


> Methinks you need to get in touch with your inner woman bandit...watch a Meg Ryan film or something


Proud is not a woman. He acts like one sometimes, but he's not a woman. He needs to go in that courtroom and imagine his wife doing all those guys. He needs to develop some capacity to hate her for destroying his family instead of pining for her like a puppy.


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck brother, Text or Call me, I will talk if I can!

Praying for you. Bit envious you are at the end of the tunnel. There will be nothing holding you back anymore. I know you didn't want it, most of us didn't on this site, but that doesn't mean you can't find happiness in all of this. 

I love you praying for you and your children daily.


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hang in there.

For a small smile, think of this...whenever I see your username, I don't read it in my mind as "Proud Wisconsin Daddy". I read it as "Proud with Diddy". I don't know why.


----------

